# Oil pressure at idle? While revving?



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Recently I've installed a JHP/GM oil pressure gauge and voltmeter in the center console/dash. I've noticed that in the morning while the car is still warming up, oil pressure will go from a low of just under 45 PSI to just under 75 PSI!! 

Kind of alarming!

Anyone know what's normal? I wasn't really pushing the car at all, just normal revving up to the next gear change. Perhaps around 3,000 RPM or so...

Jim Miller


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

My dashhawk tells me when it is cold about 45-50psi. After warm up 35-45psi, close to 50psi when warmed up and reving it up


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm. Wonder of what I'm seeing is truly that reading or if the gauge is out of calibration...

Jim Miller


----------



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Where did you get your voltmeter and oil pressure gauge? Does someone provide the center mount kit with the Gauges? How much and do you have a website for them? Sorry for the questions but the center of the dash needs something...


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Mine does the same thing - when cold and over 2K on the tach the OP needle will swing pretty high. Not so much when warmed up

The guage pod can be had a JHP enhancments in Oz. It is not a straightforward install unless you have an 05 or early 06. GM changed out the wiring harness in Feb 06 and cars built after that date must be wired for the the guages, otherwise it is a PnP. 04 models are a different beast altogether.

There are other non OEM guage pods available too. Do a search and you will find lots of stuff.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

cruiser787904 said:


> Where did you get your voltmeter and oil pressure gauge? Does someone provide the center mount kit with the Gauges? How much and do you have a website for them? Sorry for the questions but the center of the dash needs something...


I got the gauge pod from JHP in OZ. The pod and gauges are one single piece and includes oil pressure and voltmeter. The top black blank plastic in the center is removed for this gauge pod. This is actually a GM/Holden original equipment for the Monaro, so you know the quality is there, and the fit and finish are like stock.

Only word of warning is if your car was built after February 2006, the wiring harness for the gauges won't be there, and you'll need to request that as well, but if it built BEFORE February 2006, it's literally plug-n-play.

Oh, and the customer service from these guys is second to none -- they called international long distance when there was an on-line ordering snafu, and then again when I was looking for some help on the install. GREAT group there!

JHP can be found at http://www.jhp.com.au/ 

Jim Miller

'06 M6, 18", Phantom Black, JHP gauges and Bluetooth Car Kit.

'02 Saab 9-5 Aero SportWagon
'93 Saab 900 Turbo, Commemorative Edition, heavily resto-modified.
'91 Saab 900 Turbo Special Edition Convertible, Restored.


----------



## rednari (Dec 16, 2006)

*oil pressure*

I am posting a little late so I hope you get the chance to read this. Your oil pressure gauge is ok and so is the motor. You should have 42-45 lbs at cold idle, and 36-38 at hot idle. Over 70 lbs when over 4000 on a colder motor and over 60 on a hot motor. 

I have had lots of experience with these motors and the above pressures are typical of a good motor with stock oil pump and single row chain. It is all the pressure you will ever need. After market oil pumps and chains are a waist of money. 

Also, I am from the old school and use a mechanical oil pressure gauge. They are the most accurate. Hope this helps. Red.


----------

